# SRAM Rival rear mech 10 speed



## vickster (21 Dec 2019)

Medium cage (wifi) needed potentially (11-32 cassette). Might just be hanger, but want to be prepared if LBS says the mech is fubared

TIA


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2019)

Sourced elsewhere. Thanks


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2019)

good i was going to say i had a 10 speed sram mech in my parts bin but glad your sorted


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2019)

cyberknight said:


> good i was going to say i had a 10 speed sram mech in my parts bin but glad your sorted


Thanks CK. I ‘won’ one on eBay (I wanted Rival rather than Apex). Luckily, it is the mech that is fubared and not the bit of the actual frame it attaches to (there is no separate hanger )


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2019)

i think my spare is rival but glad your sorted , im still toying with changing my winter bike over to shimano form sram but as usual time and cash short lol


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2019)

cyberknight said:


> i think my spare is rival but glad your sorted , im still toying with changing my winter bike over to shimano form sram but as usual time and cash short lol


That’s a shame. I would’ve taken it off you if in almost new condition.
Just leave as SRAM (better than Shimano)


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> That’s a shame. I would’ve taken it off you if in almost new condition.
> Just leave as SRAM (better than Shimano)


its all relative with my bad circulation i have been known to miss shift and get fingers stuck between levers on sram , shimano`s system works better for me or even microshift


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2019)

Fair enough, I really don't like the wobbly brake lever with Shimano brifters!


----------

